# à Aubervilliers / aux Aubervilliers



## Crescent

Bonsoir à tous encore (ça fait cinq bonsoirs aujourd'hui, je crois )

Je me demandais: est-ce qu'Aubervilliers est au pluriel ou singulier? Je ne sais pas vraiment s'il faut dire: ''l_e cas qui a eu lieu *à* Aubervilliers ou *aux* Aubervilliers?''_

Je dirais que c'est ''aux'' à cause de l'_s au fin d'*Aubervilliers *_mais je ne suis pas tout à fait sure.  
Qu-en pensez-vous?

Merci beaucoup encore pour toute votre aide merveilleuse!


----------



## Pauvre_khagneuse

Non non, c'est le contraire! On dit *à* Aubervilliers.


----------



## mickaël

Bonsoir* Crescent,

On dit à Aubervilliers. 
Normalement, devant un nom de ville on emploie toujours à. Sur le moment, en tout cas je ne vois pas d'exceptions. (voir plus bas le message de Pauvre_khagneuse)

(* Non, c'est pas vrai, c'était des bonjours. )


----------



## Crescent

Pauvre_khagneuse said:


> Non non, c'est le contraire! On dit *à* Aubervilliers.



Vraiment? Ooh...je ne savais pas ça. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Pauvre_khagneuse

mickaël said:


> Bonsoir* Crescent,
> 
> On dit à Aubervilliers.
> Normalement, devant un nom de ville on emploie toujours à. Sur le moment, en tout cas je ne vois pas d'exceptions.
> 
> (* Non, c'est pas vrai, c'était des bonjours. )


 
_Normalement_, car si, il y a d'innombrables exceptions...
J'habite *au* Creusot, *en* Avignon, *au* Cap, *au* Havre, *aux* Sanières, etc...


----------



## mickaël

Pauvre_khagneuse said:


> _Normalement_, car si, il y a d'innombrables exceptions...
> J'habite *au* Creusot, *en* Avignon, *au* Cap, *au* Havre, *aux* Sanières, etc...


Ah oui. J'aurais dû réfléchir un peu plus. 
Merci !


----------



## Pauvre_khagneuse

No problem!


----------



## Qcumber

Pauvre_khagneuse said:


> _Normalement_, car si, il y a d'innombrables exceptions...
> J'habite *au* Creusot, *en* Avignon, *au* Cap, *au* Havre, *aux* Sanières, etc...


Ce ne sont pas des exceptions.
1) Le Creusot > *a Le Creusot > au Creusot
2) *à Avignon > en Avignon parce qu'Avignon commence par un /a/ donc pour éviter le hiatus, mais la majorité des Français ne connaît pas cette règle et dit "à Avignon".


----------



## Pauvre_khagneuse

Qcumber said:


> Ce ne sont pas des exceptions.
> 1) Le Creusot > *a Le Creusot > au Creusot
> 2) *à Avignon > en Avignon parce qu'Avignon commence par un /a/ donc pour éviter le hiatus, mais la majorité des Français ne connaît pas cette règle et dit "à Avignon".


 
? Si si, ce sont bien des exceptions dans le sens où l'entendait Mickaël quand il écrivit:


> Normalement, devant un nom de ville on emploie toujours à. Sur le moment, en tout cas je ne vois pas d'exceptions.


Je me suis contentée de citer des noms de villes différemment déclinés. Et c'était à cela que j'avais répondu.


----------



## DearPrudence

Qcumber said:


> Ce ne sont pas des exceptions.
> 1) Le Creusot > *a Le Creusot > au Creusot
> 2) *à Avignon > en Avignon parce qu'Avignon commence par un /a/ donc pour éviter le hiatus, mais la majorité des Français ne connaît pas cette règle et dit "à Avignon".


Argh, mais quelle horreur !!!!   
Mon frère est né *à A*lençon, j'ai fait mes études *à A*rgentan et ça ne m'a jamais choqué !! En fait, surtout, on ne peut pas dire autrement (à part ajouter "dans la ville de" mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt  )
Nous en avons parlé dans ce fil si cela vous intéresse.

Par contre, pour le premier cas, je suis d'accord:
"*le Mans*": "*à le Mans*"  => "*au Mans"* (de même : "*les 24 heures du Mans*")

Mais en essence, c'est toujours "*à*", comme a dit Mickaël, mais du fait de la préposition devient "du" ou "des" ...


----------



## Qcumber

DearPrudence said:


> Argh, mais quelle horreur !!!!
> Mon frère est né *à A*lençon, j'ai fait mes études *à A*rgentan et ça ne m'a jamais choqué !! En fait, surtout, on ne peut pas dire autrement (à part ajouter "dans la ville de" mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt  )
> Nous en avons parlé dans ce fil si cela vous intéresse.


Cela prouve simplement que, maintenant, un hiatus ne gêne pas un locuteur français et qu'en plus la bonne construction lui paraît horrible.  Quel changement en un siècle!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, le lien marche maintenant, je vous le conseille, il est intéressant (surtout la vidéo).
Mais alors, comment disait-on des choses comme :
"Il pri*a A*rnaud d'arrêter"
"Il mange*a à* 7 heures" ?


----------



## timpeac

Moi, je pensais que j'étais né *dans le londres* d'autrefois, mais peut-être que je suis né *au ou à la londres* d'autrefois ? (mais j'en doute ! )


----------



## timpeac

Qcumber said:


> Cela prouve simplement que, maintenant, un hiatus ne gêne pas un locuteur français et qu'en plus la bonne construction lui paraît horrible.  Quel changement en un siècle!


Trou en un !


----------



## Crescent

DearPrudence said:


> Ah, le lien marche maintenant, je vous le conseille, il est intéressant (surtout la vidéo).
> Mais alors, comment disait-on des choses comme :
> "Il pri*a A*rnaud d'arrêter"
> "Il mange*a à* 7 heures" ?



Ce qui m'intéresse, chère Prudence, est pourquoi est-ce qu'on dirait cela?  Je pensais qu'on n'utilise jamais le passé simple dans la langue parlée, n'est-ce pas? 
Et merci beaucoup pour le lien que vous nous avez donné! Je le verrai prochainement.


----------



## timpeac

Crescent said:


> Ce qui m'intéresse, chère Prudence, est pourquoi est-ce qu'on dirait cela?  Je pensais qu'on n'utilise jamais le passé simple dans la langue parlée, n'est-ce pas?
> Et merci beaucoup pour le lien que vous nous avez donné! Je le verrai prochainement.


Il mangera à 7 heures, alors ?


----------



## Crescent

timpeac said:


> Moi, je pensais que j'étais né *dans le londres* d'autrefois, mais peut-être que je suis né *au ou à la londres* d'autrefois ? (mais j'en doute ! )


C'est intéressant, ce que vous dites, Timpeac! Je croyais aussi qu'on dirait: Je suis née *à* +nom de ville. (comme: Je suis née à Kharkov) (plutôt que *dans*)

Mais...après réfléxion, on ne dirait pas ''_au Londres_'' simplement parce que '_Londres_' ne prend pas d'article. N'est-ce pas?  Je suis toute confuse maintenant, moi aussi...


----------



## Crescent

timpeac said:


> Il mangera à 7 heures, alors ?


Háhá! Oui...vous avez raison, Timpeac! Je ne peux pas croire que je n'aie pas pensé de cela moi-même.  
HHm...ben, ce que je ferais en prononçant cette phrase, c'est faire le ''a'' un peu plus long. Donc, je dirais: Il mangeraasept heures. 
Mais, à vrai dire, je n'ai pas le droit de décider - je ne suis pas française, moi.


----------



## Qcumber

DearPrudence said:


> Ah, le lien marche maintenant, je vous le conseille, il est intéressant (surtout la vidéo).
> Mais alors, comment disait-on des choses comme :
> "Il pri*a A*rnaud d'arrêter"
> "Il mange*a à* 7 heures" ?


Vous avez raison, quoique ... je pense que vous pouvez séparer le verbe de son objet, de sa circonstance, etc. alors que normalement on ne sépare pas la préposition du mot qui la suit ou l'article du mot qui le suit.

[la ville]
[en ville]
[Il pria][Arnaud][d'arrêter].
[Il mangea][à 7 heures].

Je crois que cette question a été étudiée en France dans les années 80 dans le cadre de la phono-syntaxe dont l'hypothèse est que (en termes simples) la syntaxe détermine la courbe intonative de l'énoncé.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pourquoi tant de haine ? Pourquoi vouloir manger "sept heures" ?
Non, il ne faut pas manger de "a" et en prononcer deux.

Tim, bon courage pour expliquer "dans le Londres des années 80"   Il fallait pas faire son malin  

edit: Où se classe quelque chose comme "*à âge égal/à armes égales*" ? Qu'y a-t-il de si choquant ?


----------



## Crescent

DearPrudence said:


> Pourquoi tant de haine ? Pourquoi vouloir manger "sept heures" ?
> Non, il ne faut pas manger de "a" et en prononcer deux.
> 
> Tim, bon courage pour expliquer "dans le Londres des années 80"  Il fallait pas faire son malin
> 
> ps: mais qu'est-ce que fait ce fil dans ce forum ? Il ne serait pas mieux avec ses petits camarades du forum française seulement ?
> 
> edit: Où se classe quelque chose comme "*à âge égal/à armes égales*" ? Qu'y a-t-il de si choquant ?



Oui, Madame Prudence!  Je viens d'avoir la même pensée que vous! Ce fil appartient dans le forum Français Seulement, je suis bien d'accord. 
Messieurs et Madames Moderateurs...?  (s'il vous plait, si...ça ne vous dérangera pas trop)

Prudence: Moi? Haine? Mais..mais..non! Pas du tout! Je ne suis pas méchante.  Et tout d'ailleurs, c'est pas trop de haine, c'est trop de faim.  

Mmh...je suppose qu'on dirait plutôt: *à l'âge égal, **aux armes égales*", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Qcumber

timpeac said:


> Moi, je pensais que j'étais né *dans le londres* d'autrefois, mais peut-être que je suis né *au ou à la londres* d'autrefois ? (mais j'en doute ! )


Il est né dans *le* Londres d'autrefois.
Il va *à* Londres.

Il est né dans *le* Paris d'hier.
Il va *à* Paris.

Il est né dans *le* La-Londe-Les-Maures de la Belle-Époque.
Il habite *à* La-Londe-les-Maures.

Il est né dans *le* Le-Blanc-Mesnil des Années Trente.
Le-Blanc-Mesnil n'est pas loin d'ici.
Il est né *au* Blanc-Mesnil.
Il va *au* Blanc-Mesnil.


----------



## timpeac

DearPrudence said:


> Tim, bon courage pour expliquer "dans le Londres des années 80"   Il fallait pas faire son malin


Dès qu'on précise les attributs d'une ville quelconque <<à >>devient <<dans>> -

Dans le londres moderne
Dans le paris inconnu
Dans la barcelone franquiste

etc.


----------



## Crescent

timpeac said:


> Dès qu'on précise les attributs d'une ville quelconque <<à >>devient <<dans>> -
> 
> Dans le londres moderne
> Dans le paris inconnu
> Dans la barcelone franquiste
> 
> etc.



Ah, mais quelle bonne leçon de grammaire! Un grand merci pour vos explications, Timpeac et Qcumber!  J'ai appris quelque chose très intéressante aujourd'hui 
Donc, je dirais: _Je suis née dans le Khrakov d'hier.. ?_


----------



## geve

DearPrudence said:


> edit: Où se classe quelque chose comme "*à âge égal/à armes égales*" ? Qu'y a-t-il de si choquant ?


Sans compter qu'il m'arrive assez souvent de dire bonjour à Amélie, de serrer la main à Adrien... Ce ne sont peut-être pas des enchaînements sonores de toute beauté, mais c'est tout de même courant comme situation. Pour ma part, je continuerais *à a*ller à Asnières.  


Crescent said:


> Mmh...je suppose qu'on dirait plutôt: *à l'âge égal, **aux armes égales*", n'est-ce pas?


Non, non  Ce sont deux expressions figées, qui signifient "en considérant qu'ils aient le même âge", "en utilisant les mêmes armes"...


----------



## Francois114

Si vous voulez des hiatus, que pensez-vous de ça ?

"Vous voulez aller_en_haut_ou_en bas ?", ce qui en fait quatre à la suite...
sans que le locuteur s'en rende compte particulièrement.

Le français est une langue "à voyelles" et les francophones natifs acquièrent très tôt cette capacité à enchaîner les voyelles (je devrais dire cette "virtuosité") qui déroute et handicape beaucoup d'étrangers.
Pour revenir au sujet, je ne pense pas que "en Arles", "en Avignon" vienne d'un souci d'éviter le hiatus, souci absolument pas français comme le prouve mon exemple. Tout d'abord, précisons que cet usage est perçu comme désuet, littéraire ou précieux, aujourd'hui (choisissez l'adjectif qui vous convient). Ensuite, comme l'exemple "à Alençon" l'évoque, ça concerne seulement quelques villes du Sud et on peut sans doute y voir une réminiscence de l'occitan... (confirmé par le TLF)

Dernière remarque : dans le / dans la / dans les pour une ville ou un pays est parfaitement logique dans un emploi déterminé.

En France / Dans la France des années soixante
A Paris / Dans le Paris de la Restauration
Aux Etats-Unis / Dans les Etats-Unis profonds

François


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,
La tournure "en Avignon" est tolérée car elle est entrée dans l'usage depuis longtemps, mais la forme correcte est "à Avignon" et l'information provient du site de la ville d'Avignon ! On doit trouver plus de détails dans le Grevisse mais je ne l'ai pas sous la main...
Selon la source ci-dessus, "en Avignon" n'est pas un emprunt à l'occitan mais se rapporte au territoire autour d'Avignon qui formait un état à part entière, dépendant du Saint Siège. Même chose pour Arles, qui fut brièvement un royaume. Cela explique pourquoi on utilise la même construction qu'avec les noms de pays.
Et pour d'autres villes du Sud-Est de la France, on dit bien "à Aix", où j'ai passé mon enfance d'ailleurs ! ou à Allauch (donc avec deux a) ou à Aubagne (c'est également près de Marseille).
Je n'ai pas le droit de vous proposer un lien vers le site de la maieir d'Avignon... mais vous trouverez sûrement !


----------



## Francois114

Merci Nanon, c'est très clair  
François


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon, tant pis, mais comme je vois que c'est passé inaperçu, je remets deux très bons liens, surtout la vidéo, sur "en Avignon" :
le site d'Avignon 
vidéo TV5
(J'aime bien la conclusion : "Cet emploi de la préposition "en", c'est du faux chic")


----------



## Qcumber

Francois114 said:


> Le français est une langue "à voyelles" et les francophones natifs acquièrent très tôt cette capacité à enchaîner les voyelles (je devrais dire cette "virtuosité") qui déroute et handicape beaucoup d'étrangers. [...]


Donc, plus de problème! Merci, François.


----------



## Francois114

DearPrudence said:


> Bon, tant pis, mais comme je vois que c'est passé inaperçu, je remets deux très bons liens, surtout la vidéo, sur "en Avignon" :
> le site d'Avignon
> vidéo TV5
> (J'aime bien la conclusion : "Cet emploi de la préposition "en", c'est du faux chic")


Oh la la, Dear Prudence, je viens de regarder la vidéo... Superbe ! Comme quoi, la paresse est mère de tous les vices  !
Mais il est vrai que dans la ferveur et la (fausse) urgence du dialogue en ligne on saute parfois à pieds joints sur des perles. On a tort, donc !
Spécialement merci car je ne connaissais pas ces vidéos.
François


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Bien qu'on dise effectivement "à Avignon" et non pas *en Avignon pour se référer à la ville d'Avignon, la remarque de Qcumber me semble intéressante car elle pose la question de l'hiatus (eh oui, le _h_ d'_hiatus _est latin, il n'est donc pas aspiré : en disant *_le hiatus_, on fait un hiatus mais aussi une faute...). Manifestement, il nous gêne dans certains cas, dans d'autres non : _à armes égales_ ne nous écorche pas les oreilles ; _à Avignon_ est la norme, mais il faut bien reconnaître que ça sonne un peu gauche. La répétition d'une même voyelle donne un peu l'impression d'une prononciation trébuchante, et c'est encore plus vrai si le même son vocalique apparaît trois fois de suite au lieu de deux. "Devenir fou ou oublier" est correct en français (non n'avons pas de consonnes à intercaler entre les voyelles pour améliorer l'euphonie), mais qui le dirait ? Ici manifestement l'hiatus choquerait le locuteur. Idem pour "il a appelé et hélé le taxi" (d'ailleurs difficiles à reformuler... Il a appelé le taxi et l'a hélé est encore plus ridicule). Trouver la règle n'est pas simple : sans "t" euphonique, "va-il à Paris cette semaine?" nous semblerait atroce (mais vahiné nous convient très bien), on dit un va-t-en guerre mais un pharaon, et en parlant vite, le rétablissement instinctif d'un "t" euphonique dans *"Il va-t-arriver" peut échapper même à de bons locuteurs. Alors ?


----------



## Francois114

Très amicalement, cher Cabezota, faites-vous la liaison "un_hiatus" ? Même si l'étymologie y encourage, l'h aspiré me semble être général, non ?

Bon. Voyons le fond :

*On dit que tu vas à Avignon l'année prochaine. C'est vrai ?*

Il y a trois /a/ enchaînés qui ne gênent personne (c'est-à-dire ni le locuteur ni le destinataire), j'en suis sûr, car cet enchaînement est _entièrement soutenu par le sens _: aller à est complètement prévisible syntaxiquement et à Avignon aussi. L'impression d'une prononciation "trébuchante" comme vous dites est sans doute possible dans des contextes plus inattendus, dont le sens est moins prévisible (sauf votre respect, je trouve que c'est un peu le cas pour certains de vos exemples). Si le locuteur en est conscient, il a alors à sa disposition des moyens de maintenir la clarté de son discours : une intonation plus marquée, l'allongement d'une des voyelles, un léger "coup de glotte" entre deux voyelles (devenir fou ou / oublier), toutes choses qui ne nuisent en rien à la fluidité, je crois.

Encore une fois, je ne crois pas que l'hiatus (ou le hiatus) soit un vrai problème pour le français et je pense plutôt qu'il a été stygmatisé à un certain moment de l'histoire de la *littérature* (Malherbes) et que notre éducation classique en a gardé la trace. Donc, évitons l'hiatus si nous voulons écrire de beaux vers classiques mais n'ayons pas peur de lui quand nous nous parlons les uns aux autres...

François


----------



## Qcumber

"Faux chic", "pédantisme" (v. les liens de DP) sont des jugements de valeur, donc très intéressants. Ils m'en disent plus sur ceux qui les portent que sur la langue française. Pourquoi ce besoin de condamner avec une telle véhémence si personne ou presque ne dit cela? 

Quant à "en Aix", je suis désolé, je connaissais des gens qui habitaient à Aix, cour Mirabeau, et souvent à la radio j'entendais "en Aix", mais eux disaient "à Aix". C'était au début des années 60. De même, pendant la même période, quand j'allais en Algérie, j'entendais parfois à la radio "en Alger", alors que la majorité des gens diaient "à Alger".


----------



## itka

François, je pense comme toi que l'hiatus ne gêne pas vraiment. J'ai constaté qu'en fait, on en prononce souvent, sans en prendre conscience...

La préposition "en" devant Avignon, Arles ou Alger, quelle qu'en soit l'explication historique, est bien un peu ridicule de nos jours. Je ne veux pas parler d'Alger (Y a-t-il un Pied Noir sur le forum ?) mais pour Avignon et Arles, je pense que ça fait très affecté, ou "touriste", ou "étranger" ... J'habite le sud et je n'ai jamais entendu personne du coin parler comme ça... Il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de dire : je vais _*en*_ Avignon..


----------



## geve

Qcumber said:


> "Faux chic", "pédantisme" (v. les liens de DP) sont des jugements de valeur, donc très intéressants. Ils m'en disent plus sur ceux qui les portent que sur la langue française. Pourquoi ce besoin de condamner avec une telle véhémence si personne ou presque ne dit cela?
> 
> Quant à "en Aix", je suis désolé, je connaissais des gens qui habitaient à Aix, cour Mirabeau, et souvent à la radio j'entendais "en Aix", mais eux disaient "à Aix". C'était au début des années 60. De même, pendant la même période, quand j'allais en Algérie, j'entendais parfois à la radio "en Alger", alors que la majorité des gens diaient "à Alger".


Sans vouloir porter de jugement dépréciatif , dans cet exemple, il semble donc que la radio employait une formule qui ne correspondait pas à la réalité quotidienne des gens.  Par ignorance, pédantisme ou archaïsme, ce n'est pas à moi de juger !


----------

